# MUA schools/classes



## Stiletto Mafia (Jul 20, 2007)

I read the sticky about schools but I've got some more questions. There's a company that offers classes in my area. "makeupartiststudio" I was wondering if anyone has gone thru this program and what they can tell me about it. 
Since I'm new to this whole thing I want to make sure I'm investing my $$ wisely with a good school. I know that to get good instruction it may be pricey but I don't want to get ripped off. The course I'm interested in is the Advanced Pro thats $4495. Is that about average for what they offer? If anyone could take a look at it and give me their opinion I'd greatly appreciate it.
When looking for a school what should I look for, any warning signs?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 20, 2007)

When you're looking for a makeup school, make sure that there is enough equipment and that they aren't obsolete. It's very important to have good mirrors, good lights and of course, good makeup products (provided by the school).

Usually you have to buy your own equipment so make sure it's specified on the school contract and if others make-up lists will be given through the year. If you're going to have SFX classes, make sure of it too as this is the most expensive equipment!! 

Are there any training periods throughout the year? Are there any jobs opportunities given by your school after your classes? Are the teachers real makeup artists? Do they provide classes on how to make a good portfolio?

Imo these are the basic things you have to look at when choosing your school. Hope that'll help you


----------



## martygreene (Jul 20, 2007)

Personally, their pushing of the MAC product and programme is a little bit of a concern for me. Most of the schools which are up-to-date with what is going on right now, are avoiding such things for obvious reasons. In the end, it's your choice, but I question their ability to properly teach some of these things with such a limited product base.


----------



## pixichik77 (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree. One of my favorite things about the school I am in is how open to a variety of products they are.  It's great to have options.


----------



## powderpaint (Aug 9, 2007)

the school that i am in right now i always pushing for mufe and mac...always. we even had a field trip at mufe and he was convincing us to buy, at the end i saw the MA giving a lot of gift certificates.No wonder.


----------



## ladynpink (Oct 3, 2007)

has anyone tried this school?  it's coming to tampa, and I want to know too!!


----------

